# Help re post IUI and ovulation



## Becs64 (Nov 30, 2006)

I had my first cycle of IUI last month, which resulted in a BFN -went back to clinic all positive about doing a second cycle, but queried my dosage of menopur, so saw a different consultant who basically said that he thought IUI was a waste of time for somebody my age, this of course caused me to go no further with that cycle (much tears), however, went back and saw usual consultant who said that i would be worth while and so give second cycle a go.  

not to waste this month have decided to do basically behave like newly weds (husband v. pleased) I have been using an ovulation kit, but have not ovulated this month, usually ovulate on day 15 and I am up to day 17 and no smiley face on my kit.  Does anybody know if using menopur would cause problem with ovulating normally?


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

becs64
Sorry i cant really  you on that question soo sorry but i will like to wish you  for your 2nd cycle at iui. Take care and keep me posted loads of  nicky xx.


----------



## jazzyminky (Jan 29, 2006)

Hello Becs

I have just logged on to wish the girls on my thread a merry one but saw your post and just had to write. Please try not to worry those ovulation sticks do not workk 100% of the time and sometimes your hormone levels are not high enough for the sticks to detect. It has happened to me twice and I have ovulated but just missed it because of the stupid sticks. Feel free to join us on the thread we have got going it is called "Jazzy calling Pri, DC, Claudia and Libby". They are great girls and whilst I am about to embark on iui number 5 in January the amazing news is that all the other girls on my thread are pg !! I has been the most amazing year so don't give up hope darling and please know that there are loads of women here to support you.

I hope you have a very merry Christmas and a Happy New Year and on Christmas Eve I wish that 2007 brings you everything that your heart desires and that you deserve. Stay positive and don't you let those pee sticks get you down !

With much love

Jazzy xxxxxx


----------



## Becs64 (Nov 30, 2006)

thank you for your replies - we are going to do a second cycle of controlled IUI in January, will join you for chats, and keep you updated, and hope we are all fat and pregnant soon!


----------

